# Collar measurements for 8 week Puppy?



## CloudyRu (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi All!
I'm new to the forum. I get to collect my beautiful Cockapoo puppy in 2 weeks. She will then be 8 weeks old when I collect.
I'm going a little stir crazy waiting to finally meet her as I've only been able to see her via photo and video chat due to covid 19. 
I'm keeping myself busy buy getting everything I need for her before she arrives. Could someone please help me on Collar size? I'd like to buy a nice collar and lead but have no idea what size to get, I was going to just get a small but on some sites their smalls are vastly different in measurements. 

Could anyone help me with what measurements I should be looking for? I'd like to get a collar that fits but can also be adjusted as she grows.

Thanks all.
So excited!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is 6kg and wears a 12" collar - I would say though for a first puppy collar you just need a really thin light collar that will be light enough to not worry them too much as they get used to it and as you get to know their personality you can buy one which fits them


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

It’s so exciting getting prepared for your puppy, enjoy it 😀. I would suggest not worrying too much about getting a really nice first collar as your pup is likely to grow out of it fairly quickly. You can then pick a collar that will suit them and be of use for much longer. I’m sure everyone will be different but after lots of different leads I’ve found that Halti training leads are light, versatile and soft and comfortable for the handler. Good luck with your pup 😀


----------

